# Manchester Reptile Club 10 (Sept 25th) NEW VENUE!



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone!

So within 9 brilliant months at the Dane Bank, we've seen tons of amazing herps, eagles & owls, a vulture, skunks, raccoons, prairie dogs, meerkats, fox, kinkajou, tamandua, coati and of course our resident pigs and goats. We've also had our glamourous and prestigious Herp(i)es awards and even been on the tele!

But now we've become WAY too big for our old home, we're even having trouble squeezing Lee's retics in the building, so it's time for us to move on. Our new venue is The Fairfield Arms on Manchester Road (address on the poster above). It's a lovely posh pub, with everything we could possibly want. 

If you're taking the bus from town, it's the 219 from outside Tesco Piccadilly.

I hope you'll be as happy with our new place as I was when I saw it.:2thumb:


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

:2thumb:looking foward to next meet 
the clubs growing fast
:cheers:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Quick bump here for the north's most exciting reptile & exotics club.....remember we have a new address!

Our Facebook groups are getting massively popular....we have one for chat and pic posting, and another for any local classifieds, so check 'em out, you'll get a very warm welcome :2thumb:


----------



## jamielemon (Aug 25, 2011)

So we can not bring our beardies ??


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

jamielemon said:


> So we can not bring our beardies ??


You can bring whatever you like, mate (so long as it falls within the few rules on the poster at the top of the thread):2thumb:


----------



## jamielemon (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you have a good turn out ??


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

jamielemon said:


> Do you have a good turn out ??


Usually 60 - nearly 100 (couldn't count at the last meet which was the busiest yet)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Why don't you join our FB group? Search for Manchester Reptile Club:2thumb:


----------



## jamielemon (Aug 25, 2011)

I might have to pay a trip down what's a good tip to keep you reptiles warm once their ??


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a hot water bottle in a furry cover.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok everyone.....don't forget that MRC 10 is on Sunday night at the new venue....Fairfield Arms, Manchester Road, M34 5GB.

I think to avoid taking all the reps through the main bar and freaking punters out, the landlord wants us to enter through the side door to the left of the pub (as you're looking at it). There's a lot more space to spread out, so don't be afraid to bring your fab pets.

See you there x:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

All set for tomorrow!
Don't forget that it's an exciting new venue, and that we're going in by the side door to the left of the pub as you look at it:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ant's just had a great idea which we can test out......

We're going to have a set-aside "2nd hand table" at the meets. So if you have any spare bits of equipment that you want to sell, bring them along with a little sign of who you are, and how much you want for it, and let's see if it works out 

No big vivs please as there wouldn't be space, but feel free to bring any small exo-terras etc.

You could always take a pic of your viv and keep it out in the car, if you like?


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Photos from last nights meet:
*Manchester Reptile Club 25/09/2011 | Anthony Didsbury Photography

*Heres a quickie : 
*NEW FASHION TREND - SNAKE HAT!!*


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

hahahaha! Brilliant!

Fab night! Many thanks to everyone that showed (we had about 60 despite all the illnesses going around), and great to see so many new faces. The new venue is perfect, with plenty of space for Chunk to stretch out 

There are photos posted on our Facebook group, for which Anthony and Steve are massive legends.

Details of the FRIGHTENINGLY fun October meet will be posted soon:devil:


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

swift_wraith said:


> Photos from last nights meet:
> *Manchester Reptile Club 25/09/2011 | Anthony Didsbury Photography*
> 
> Heres a quickie :
> ...


Looking Good lefts darl  looking good...: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

What did i miss then????


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What did i miss then????


You missed a really lovely night in the great new pub 

Lots of excited newbies

x


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> hahahaha! Brilliant!
> 
> Fab night! Many thanks to everyone that showed (we had about 60 despite all the illnesses going around), and great to see so many new faces. The new venue is perfect, with plenty of space for Chunk to stretch out
> 
> ...


60.. wow.. Thats fantastic my darling  illnesses..going around.. bloody germ bags..:whistling2: should of kicked the germs bags.. out :lol2:
Ive missed you my lovely xx


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 60.. wow.. Thats fantastic my darling  illnesses..going around.. bloody germ bags..:whistling2: should of kicked the germs bags.. out :lol2:
> Ive missed you my lovely xx


hahaha! no, the ill people cried off and stayed home, and I thought we'd hardly have any people, but so many new people came that numbers were ok again:2thumb:

So have you seen what's going on at the next one yet, Jane?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> hahaha! no, the ill people cried off and stayed home, and I thought we'd hardly have any people, but so many new people came that numbers were ok again:2thumb:
> 
> So have you seen what's going on at the next one yet, Jane?


oooo right!! sorry lol. wow.. sounds like i missed out big time.. Damn 
New faces.. awesome :2thumb:

Yeah i have seen my Darling.. and gotta say... sounds bloody amazing hehe!! :jump::jump::roll2::roll2::thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah i have seen my Darling.. and gotta say... sounds bloody amazing hehe!! :jump::jump::roll2::roll2::thumb:


You gonna come in costume?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> You gonna come in costume?


I dont need to dress up.. im scary as it is..:lol2: so i would come as meee 

Wat you gonna come as... my darling?? x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I dont need to dress up.. im scary as it is..:lol2: so i would come as meee
> 
> Wat you gonna come as... my darling?? x


BOOOOOO! 

I would've thought you'd be the first to dress up! It's all a laugh isn't it? Can't you come as a sexy little witch or something?


----------

